# Dunkirk, OH - Plow help please



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a 1994 k2500 silverado 4x4. I bought a used western plow with a unimount mounting frame and I dont believe it's made for a chevy n it's made for a 90s dodge. Can I order a new ultra mount for the truck and will it work with the rest of the plow framing that's connected to the plow. Thank you for ur help


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need a ultra mount frame, and a coversion kit. Gonna be a little pricey.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a 90s GMC mount.
Probably a 95 and later mount.


----------



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

That's why it's not lining up right then. Do u know if I can just get an ultra mount and use the rest of the plow


----------



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm new to the whole plow thing so I gotta get the ultra mount for the truck and a conversion kit


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your truck is a 94, it should mount right up.
You have to drill 2 holes tho.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.storksplows.com/new-chevy-gmc-truck-88-2000-4x4-western-unimount-62330-1585.html

Install instructions


----------



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

There's 2 parts of that mounting bracket I dont have n that's the 2 c channel brackets n the step brackets that mount on the outsides


----------



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

Here's more of the mounting pictures I got. N thanks for all the info


----------



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

I found the 2 brackets I think I need thanks again n happy Thanksgiving to all u guys I appreciate the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Was the same mount on my 96. 
Mount what you can using factory holes, then mark and drill the frame. That way you have a reference point starting off


----------



## Durtydiesel01 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks will do ima order the 2 brackets I need n dont have. The installation instructions suck for this plow not very good instructions.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Randall Ave said:


> You need a ultra mount frame, and a coversion kit. Gonna be a little pricey.


Sorry, but you're wrong. There's no Ultra-Mount stuff pictured, it's all Uni-Mount.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bighammer said:


> Sorry, but you're wrong. There's no Ultra-Mount stuff pictured, it's all Uni-Mount.


@Randall Ave is well aware of that. You cant get a unimount kit for the truck, so you need to buy an ultramount and use a conversion kit to attach a unimount plow.

That is the official way at any rate - the OP claimed theres a guy on ebay custom fabbing the necessary unimount


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> the OP claimed theres a guy on ebay custom fabbing the necessary unimount


Other thread cwren...that's the 06 f350 remember


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Other thread cwren...that's the 06 f350 remember


I can't remember one from the other. I thought here, the guy bought Dodge frame, but has a Chevy. He asked about getting a ultra mount frame, I said he would need a conversion kit. Maybe I miss read it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Other thread cwren...that's the 06 f350 remember


Oh crap, totally right. These all blend together. My bad


----------

